# Lüfter überträgt Vibrationen auf Tower, was tun?



## The-GeForce (26. August 2008)

*Lüfter überträgt Vibrationen auf Tower, was tun?*

Hallo,

um meinen ohnehin schon sehr gut belüfteten PC den letzten Schliff zu geben, habe ich mir einen schönen 120er Lüfter von Artic Cooling gekauft.

Das Ding ist im Betrieb nahezu unhörbar. Außer ich stecke es in die Seitenwand meines PCs. An der Innenseite der Seitenwand sind 4 Pushpins auf die man den Lüfter einfach draufsetzten kann. Anfangs lief es perfekt. Dann musste ich den Lüfter jedoch nochmal abnehmen (Grund dafür ist unerheblich). Nachdem ich den Lüfter wieder aufgesetzt habe, nahm ich sobald der PC lief ein störendes Geräusch. Ich dachte erst garnicht an den Lüfter, da er zuvor unhörbar war.

Habe also alles mögliche überprüft und dann mal im Betrieb vom Lüfter den Stecker abgezogen. Siehe da, das Geräusch war weg. Das Problem ist, dass der Lüfter aus irgend einem Grund Vibrationen auf die Seitenwand und von dort auf das ganze Gehäuse überträgt.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie sich das lösen lässt? Der Lüfter sollte eigentlich genau meine Grafikkarte anpusten (HD4870) und zumindest ihre Rückseite etwas abkühlen. Ihr eigener Lüfter ist ja abgedichtet wie Alcatraz, da kann man von außen leider fast nicht nachhelfen...


----------



## stevelott (26. August 2008)

*AW: Lüfter überträgt Vibrationen auf Tower, was tun?*



			
				The-GeForce am 26.08.2008 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> um meinen ohnehin schon sehr gut belüfteten PC den letzten Schliff zu geben, habe ich mir einen schönen 120er Lüfter von Artic Cooling gekauft.
> 
> ...



sind das normale Plastikpushpins oder welche die den Lüfter nicht nur tragen sondern auch entkoppeln (Hartgummi usw.)??

Bei Fall 1kann es sein, dass der Lüfter jetzt aus irgend einem Grund näher an der Wand sitzt und sie so  mehr berührt, in Fall 2 kann es bei dir sein, dass sich vll ein Pushpin leicht selbst zerstört hat und so seine Funktion vll nicht mehr ganz erfüllt?!?!
 
welches Gehäuse hast du denn?


----------



## joel3214 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Lüfter überträgt Vibrationen auf Tower, was tun?*

Das lager schleift sich mit der zeit ein hast du denn genau so montiert wie vorher ?


----------



## uuodan (26. August 2008)

*AW: Lüfter überträgt Vibrationen auf Tower, was tun?*

Es hilft auch, die Seitenwand vom Gehäuse einfach zu "versteifen". Dann schwingt es nicht so stark oder im besten Fall gar nicht mehr. Dafür könnte man z.B. Dämmmatten verwenden. Noch preiswerter wäre es, einfach 4 Gummientkoppler zu kaufen, die sicher besser sind, als PVC-Pushpins.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. August 2008)

*AW: Lüfter überträgt Vibrationen auf Tower, was tun?*

das problem habe ich ein wenig mit der seitenwand meines chieftecs, und so ner art plastik-pushpins

das problem ist aber eher das die seitenwand ein bisserl locker sitzt, hie rsollte ,man ggf. mit nem klebedichtband erst mal den lockeren sitz der seitenwand etwas straffen und dann noch mal schaun obs dann weg ist, wenn nicht lüfter selbst noch mal entkoppeln, wobei das allein ebend nichts nutzt wenn du ne schwingende seitenwand hast,

achja, labert die seitenwand schon in sich, ist das ganze auch nur och mit schweren dämmmatten in den griff zu bekommen oder du versteifst mit blechstreben, das lohnt aber oft nicht, 

und der letzte einwand
ein lüfter in der seitenwand is in 90% der fälle eher störend für die belüftung, 
versuch am besten ohen aus zu kommen, bei mri gehts nicht weil sonst meien NB den geist aufgibt, der 80mm lüfter in der seite bläst direkt auf die NB


----------



## The-GeForce (28. August 2008)

*AW: Lüfter überträgt Vibrationen auf Tower, was tun?*



			
				Chris-W201-Fan am 26.08.2008 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem habe ich ein wenig mit der seitenwand meines chieftecs, und so ner art plastik-pushpins
> 
> das problem ist aber eher das die seitenwand ein bisserl locker sitzt, hie rsollte ,man ggf. mit nem klebedichtband erst mal den lockeren sitz der seitenwand etwas straffen und dann noch mal schaun obs dann weg ist, wenn nicht lüfter selbst noch mal entkoppeln, wobei das allein ebend nichts nutzt wenn du ne schwingende seitenwand hast,
> 
> ...



Bei mir würde die meiste Luft auf die HD4870 gehen, von daher würde ich mir keine Sorgen um die "Störung" machen.
Die Pushpins in meinem Gehäuse sind aus Plastik (nicht gummiähnlich). Die Seitenwand meines PCs ist eigentlich recht stabil. Da eine relativ große Plexiglasscheibe in der Wand ist, ist da garnicht SO viel was wackeln kann. Zudem verschraube ich die Seitenwand immer an der Rückseite mit 2 Schrauben, damit da nichts wackeln kann.
Und dennoch ist das Ding nicht zu überhören, wenns verbaut ist.


----------



## pazifismus (28. August 2008)

*AW: Lüfter überträgt Vibrationen auf Tower, was tun?*

versuchs mal mit sowas... http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3487_Nanoxia-Shock-Absorbers-8-St-ck.html


----------

